# HeadBoat Fishing for Stripers.



## DevilDawg (Oct 8, 2010)

I want to take my 2 nephews on a head boat fishing for stripers next week. What are the best headboats for striper fishing?


----------



## Britfish (Sep 15, 2010)

I was trying to find one too - i know the Judith Ann which goes from OV pier has stopped for the winter now. I thought there was one that goes out of VA beach but couldn't find it.


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

*VA Head Boats for Stripers*

There is a boat that runs on weekends now from 8:00-12:00 noon at Lynnhaven Inlet leaving from the Dockside Restaurant and Marina.

Phone # 757-481-4545


----------



## hornet (Nov 20, 2010)

There is a headboat that leaves out of hampton. I've fished it several times during non-striper season and I went once this season right after Striper season opened. Even though it was early in the season people on the boat managed to catch a couple of stripers. I'd assume they will doing good about now.

Give them a call the Captain or guy that owns the boat is always real good about answering the phone or calling people back. They charge $45 during striper season and when I went earlier they said they also make runs out to CBBT once the season gets going good. 757-868-FISH


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

hornet, its the "Bay Eagle" that ur thinkin of and i went out on it last week and the entire boat limmited out on striper in my opinion they were one of the best ive been on


----------



## Britfish (Sep 15, 2010)

Just called to find out about the one that LKSalty recommended.

They go this Friday and Saturday from 8 - 12 to the CBBT and charge $35 per person. Rod and lure rental is $5.

http://www.fishingvabeach.com/index.htm

I'll be there!!:fishing:


----------



## hornet (Nov 20, 2010)

tbird6971 said:


> hornet, its the "Bay Eagle" that ur thinkin of and i went out on it last week and the entire boat limmited out on striper in my opinion they were one of the best ive been on


Actually its the "Ocean Eagle", at least that's what the name says on the pic on their website. Either way I've always had a good time on the boat. I thought I read somewhere that they were limiting up on most trips now but I was not sure where I saw it.


----------



## ellisgc2000 (Jun 6, 2005)

Saw this ad on CL http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/2101128196.html


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hornet your right it is ocean eagle, my mistake :beer:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

The boats out of Rudee Inlet are banging up some big striper.


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

Do u guys know if ther any headboats that go out at night?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

DevilDawg said:


> I want to take my 2 nephews on a head boat fishing for stripers next week. What are the best headboats for striper fishing?


Did I meet you out at the wavescreen the other day? Out at the end? Master Guns?


----------

